
Master Algorithm Lets Robots Teach Themselves to Perform Complex Tasks - fitzwatermellow
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/544521/a-master-algorithm-lets-robots-teach-themselves-to-perform-complex-tasks/
======
fitzwatermellow
Direct link to paper:

Combining Model-Based Policy Search with Online Model Learning for Control of
Physical Humanoids

[http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~igor.mordatch/darwin/paper.pdf](http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~igor.mordatch/darwin/paper.pdf)

------
shahbazac
Why is this the master algorithm? Pedro Domingos just wrote a whole book
talking about potential master algorithms and how finding one is the ultimate
goal of AI research. The title of the article just seems to be lazily using
the term.

